# Will I benefit from this? Really low tuning content



## Nemonic (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello. I am discussing my guitar rig in other topics, but now I am getting to the bass stuff. I have recently sold my ESP-LTD B 55. It was great sounding piece, I ran it through my POD HD 500, one channel with Flip Top for clear, deep low-end, the second channel is also Flip-Top, but high-passed, XXL cab and Heavy Distortion for that distorted midrange sound.
Now I do not own a bass. That LTD was tuned to B standart and it was quite tight. Now I want to buy this:
T35 | Cort Guitars
More about the guitar: I have tuned the same way as Tosin, so it was drop E, nowadays it is a half step down, so it is drop Eb. I am sure that I can tune the T35 to match the guitar, so it would be Bb standart. Bb Eb Ab Db Gb. 
Is it a good idea to tune the lowest string of that bass to match the lowest string of my guitar, but for lower octave?
Which string gauges would I need? I am going to buy strings from Circle K.
If it is a bad idea, what string gauges would I need for super tight Bb standart?
How does the Hacktivist bass player tune?
How does Meshuggah bass player tune?


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nemonic said:


> Hello. I am discussing my guitar rig in other topics, but now I am getting to the bass stuff. I have recently sold my ESP-LTD B 55. It was great sounding piece, I ran it through my POD HD 500, one channel with Flip Top for clear, deep low-end, the second channel is also Flip-Top, but high-passed, XXL cab and Heavy Distortion for that distorted midrange sound.
> Now I do not own a bass. That LTD was tuned to B standart and it was quite tight. Now I want to buy this:
> T35 | Cort Guitars
> More about the guitar: I have tuned the same way as Tosin, so it was drop E, nowadays it is a half step down, so it is drop Eb. I am sure that I can tune the T35 to match the guitar, so it would be Bb standart. Bb Eb Ab Db Gb.
> ...



The Meshuggah bassist usually tunes up to F (same octave as the guitar).


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2013)

^
Yep.

Not sure about Hacktivist.

Eb is pretty low. I'd say definitely not. There are people tuning this low in a solo bass, more relaxed music setting. I don't think it would work great for metal.

Around F# is another case but is really pushing it. I tune to F but certainly wouldn't attempt anything fast down there. 
You would need gauges around 210. 
I suggest tuning to Bb standard with a Circle K 142 or 150 set instead  

That way you can play Meshuggah style on the Eb riffs (unison), but still have the low Bb for going octave down on other strings.

My guitars are tuned the same way as you too. I have a bass in F Bb Eb Ab etc and one in Bb Eb Ab Gb occasionally dropping down to Ab. 
I never attempt to follow Eb riffs an octave down, but I have that low F there to write some interesting low lines now and then. I don't really follow the guitar. If I did I would strictly use the Bb tuning.


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lowest bass I heard was Drop E, was OK, just hard to hear different notes that low,
but by then, you are not listening to the note, more the overtones (could be wrong with that).


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 23, 2013)

Also, my band tunes our 8 strings to EAEADGBE.
The bass is just in drop A. When we hit the low E (which is rarely), he hits the second string.
Sounds good enough.


----------



## Kroaton (Jan 23, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> Lowest bass I heard was Drop E, was OK, just hard to hear different notes that low,
> but by then, you are not listening to the note, more the overtones (could be wrong with that).



Even at Low B the fundamental (first harmonic) does not come out through most rigs. You are mostly hearing the overtone series (especially the octave harmonic).


In regards to tuning to Eb an octave lower , the fundamental will be at 19,5hz. The average human being can hear from 20hertz-22kilohertz.

You should just tune your regular 4 string bass down a half-step and play in unison.

F# sub-contra is in my opinion the lowest you could go on a bass and have it make sense (hear the fundamental as well as the upper harmonics).

Hacktivist tune to E if I'm not mistaken (octave below the guitars , like you are suggesting) but everything is low-passed at 20-30hz so again , no fundamental note.

You could read some more about all of this in this topic http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...22789-lets-talk-about-low-f-reproduction.html


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 23, 2013)

Kroaton said:


> Even at Low B the fundamental (first harmonic) does not come out through most rigs. You are mostly hearing the overtone series (especially the octave harmonic).
> 
> 
> In regards to tuning to Eb an octave lower , the fundamental will be at 19,5hz. The average human being can hear from 20hertz-22kilohertz.
> ...



Well that clears that up


----------



## Nemonic (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you very much. I will go the way with Bb standart. 
I will be using Circle K .118 34/35 set with .158 extra string to make it super tight.


----------

